

Averaged-sized woman hugging a fashion model - frozenport
http://starcasm.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/plusmodelingmag2-490x735.jpg

======
sp332
This and the next 3 pages are the Plus Magazine feature that shoot was for.
They put information about the changing size of runway models. (NSFW)
[http://issuu.com/plusmodelmag/docs/plus_model_magazine_plus_...](http://issuu.com/plusmodelmag/docs/plus_model_magazine_plus_size_january_2012/61)

------
DoubleCluster
NSFW!

